# diseño y construcción de facilidades



## Cid61

Olá, estou traduzindo um histórico acadêmico da venezuela e nele diz assim:

*diseño y construcción de facilidades* de superficie para la producción de petróleo 

Só que não consigo entender que facilidades são essas.

Obrigado


----------



## patriota

Confira *facility/facilities*. O autor do texto ou tradução pode ter se confundido.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

*Projeto e construção de instalações de superfície para a produção de petróleo.*


----------



## patriota

WhoSoyEu said:


> *Projeto e construção de instalações de superfície para a produção de petróleo.*


É o significado que eu tinha mostrado... Pode esclarecer se foi uma má tradução ou se dizem "facilidades" mesmo em espanhol?


----------



## Cid61

patriota said:


> É o significado que eu tinha mostrado... Pode esclarecer se foi uma má tradução ou se dizem "facilidades" mesmo em espanhol?


 
Patriota, muito obrigado.
É isso mesmo, facilidades é (no jargão petrolifero) instalações.
Muito obrigado.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mesmo em português se usa "facilidades", adaptação de "facility".

Mas para que usar essa palavra, se tanto em português quanto em espanhol existem as palavras _*instalação/instalación*_ que refletem exatamente o mesmo conceito?


----------



## Cid61

WhoSoyEu said:


> Mesmo em português se usa "facilidades", adaptação de "facility".
> 
> Mas para que usar essa palavra, se tanto em português quanto em espanhol existem as palavras _*instalação/instalación*_ que refletem exatamente o mesmo conceito?


 
Toltamente de acordo com você, mas e "deletar", "resetar", etc.???
Jargões.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

*Excluir *ao invés de *deletar*.

*Resetar* é mais difícil, mas pode ser usado *reinicializar*. O problema é que a palavra é mais longa que "resetar".


----------



## Mangato

patriota said:


> É o significado que eu tinha mostrado... Pode esclarecer se foi uma má tradução ou se dizem "facilidades" mesmo em espanhol?


 
Desconheço o jargão petroleiro, mas *facilidades* úsa-se também en outros jargões. Em telecomunicações, *facilidades* saõ os meios que vão permitir extender o serviço.


----------



## patriota

Obrigado a todos pelos esclarecimentos!


----------



## Alentugano

WhoSoyEu said:


> *Excluir *ao invés de *deletar*.
> 
> *Resetar* é mais difícil, mas pode ser usado *reinicializar*. O problema é que a palavra é mais longa que "resetar".


 
Também se pode usar *reiniciar*, que é uma palavra pequena, dispensando-se o anglicismo *reinicializar*. Isto é válido em Portugal, em outros países não sei.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Eu sim conheço o jargão petroleiro, e tivesse escrito _instalaciones_, e não _facilidades_. Para mim as facilidades são as que dão as lojas para pagar em quotas. 

Abraços.


----------



## Mangato

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Eu sim conheço o jargão petroleiro, e tivesse escrito _instalaciones_, e não _facilidades_. Para mim as facilidades são as que dão as lojas para pagar em quotas.
> 
> Abraços.


ÀS VEZES, DIFICULDADES

En telecomunicacions, facilidades, no son exactamente instalaciones, sino una serie de medios que resuelven un impedimento para permitir la extensión del servicio. Por ejemplo tenemos que llevar la línea telefónica a tu casa pero es necesario realizar una canalización o colocar postes para salvar un vano o una carretera. Este trabajo planificaría y ejecutaria el departamento de *facilidades*, u obra menor.


----------



## patriota

Alentugano said:


> Também se pode usar *reiniciar*, que é uma palavra pequena, dispensando-se o anglicismo *reinicializar*. Isto é válido em Portugal, em outros países não sei.


É valido em outros países, sim. Uso apenas a palavra reiniciar.


----------

